# DayZ Standalone ruckelt



## Shane1909 (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig gelandet.. Undzwar habe ich ein Problem mit meinem DayZ Standalone ..

Ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich im Spiel ein paar Meter laufe, es  immer ziemlich stark ruckelt und es danach alles kurz hängt. Dann läuft  wieder alles flüssig für ein paar Sekunden, bis es dann wieder anfängt.  Habe schon in den Video-Konfigurationen alles mehrfach umgestellt von der ''niedrigsten'' Grafikstufe bishin zur ''höchsten'' .. Hilft alles nichts. Dabei konnte ich  das Spiel vor ca. 2 Wochen noch völlig problemlos spielen.. An meinem PC wird es sicher nicht liegen, da ich ja das Spiel schon problemlos auf höchster Auflösung/Grafikeinstellung spielen konnte.. Auch Spiele wie Assassin's Creed 4, Battlefield etc. laufen problemlos auf höchster Grafikstufe.  Was kann das  sein? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für jede hilfreiche Antwort


LG,
Ben


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn du deine System-Konfiguration postest, kann dir die Community besser helfen.

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit im Spiel deinen Ping zum Server einzusehen?


----------



## Shane1909 (29. Januar 2014)

Mein Ping wird im Spiel leider nicht angezeigt.. Zumindest finde ich es nirgendswo :/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. Januar 2014)

Es könnten lags (was ein Problem der aktuellen Version des Spiels ist)  sein, aber um das besser feststellen zu können sind mehr Informationen  wichtig.
Wie sieht deine PC-Konfiguration aus?
Sind alle Treiber aktuell?
Wie bist du mit dem Internet verbunden und wie ist die Bandbreite?
Das Problem könnte auch an deiner Firewall oder an deinem Modem liegen.
Um so mehr Infos du gibst, umso eher kann jemand die Lösung parat haben.

Ansonsten liegen vllt. Störungen bei deinem Internet-Anbieter vor und du hast nicht die volle Bandbreite oder du musst auf einen Patch warten, bzw. einen anderen Server ausprobieren.


----------



## Shane1909 (29. Januar 2014)

Das mit den Treibern habe ich schon nachgeguckt.. sind alle aktuell.

Mit dem Internet mit ich per LAN-Kabel an einer 16.000 k Leitung verbunden, die mir voll und ganz zur Verfügung steht.. also am Internet dürfte es nicht scheitern..

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core (TM) 2 Duo CPU 3.16 GHz
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6900


----------



## Vollmilchtrinker (8. Februar 2014)

Es ist ja notorisch bekannt, dass die Engine nicht zu den besten gehört, die es gibt. Gibt es tatsächlich jemanden, der es mit einem Ottonormalverbraucher System ruckelfrei spielen kann? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber bin gerne für andere Meinungen offen.

@ #5

Mit einem Duo Prozessor sieht es düster für dich aus, gerade bei der Engine, die äußerst CPU abhängig ist.


----------



## Lucker1811 (15. August 2014)

Etwas alt das Thema hier aber vllt. hilft meine antwort ja noch.
ich verweise auf eine Antwort welche ich vor wenigen Tagen schon gegeben habe.
Vorweg, es liegt einfach am Spiel und nciht an dir 

Link : http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc...t-trotz-empfohlener-hardware.html#post9764832


----------

